# Post Your Best Draw Something Photos!



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

As the title says. I was pretty proud of this one haha


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

You don't want to play this game...








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Impressive for drawings on the Nexus. All of my drawings look like a 2 year old drew them... I always assumed I needed a bigger screen. But apparently I was just missing talent.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Impressive for drawings on the Nexus. All of my drawings look like a 2 year old drew them... I always assumed I needed a bigger screen. But apparently I was just missing talent.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Haha I've got a transformer prime and I can tell you that there isn't a screen large enough to make up for an utter lack of artistic talent

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Females have an advantage with their pencil thin fingers...


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Females have an advantage with their pencil thin fingers...


I'm not a girl...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Adelos said:


> I'm not a girl...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Doesn't mean you don't have the hands of a 12 year old girl.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Doesn't mean you don't have the hands of a 12 year old girl.


I like to think that I have pretty chunky hands.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Size definitely makes a difference. Some times I play on my iPhone's puny 3.5" screen and its damn near impossible to turn out anything good on that. Anyways, I drew a spectacular portrait of Tupac on my Gnex. Surprised myself it was even possible to do such a comprehensive sketch on a cell phone with your finger. Alas, I didn't snap a screenshot so I have nothing to contribute to this awesome thread.......


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> *Size definitely makes a difference.* Some times I play on my iPhone's puny 3.5" screen and its damn near impossible to turn out anything good on that. Anyways, I drew a spectacular portrait of Tupac on my Gnex. Surprised myself it was even possible to do such a comprehensive sketch on a cell phone with your finger. Alas, I didn't snap a screenshot so I have nothing to contribute to this awesome thread.......


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I was pretty happy with this one. Simple, but effective.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Donald


----------



## Best on Mars (Feb 16, 2012)

This was one of my better drawings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Best on Mars (Feb 16, 2012)

Also this one...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Got an awesome opportunity to draw this one today hahaha


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

These are the best ones I've done. I use a stylus. It makes a world of a difference.

I haz no sig


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Also, has anyone else had just a terrible drawing and had to resort to short worded clues after you finish?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> These are the best ones I've done. I use a stylus. It makes a world of a difference.
> 
> I haz no sig


What stylus you use? It would be cool if there was a case that included a stylus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> What stylus you use? It would be cool if there was a case that included a stylus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its a ZoeGue. I was only $4. It works pretty well.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Ninja! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Turned out good!

I just got this one...









I haz no sig


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Donald trump, beavis, and the ninja are my favorites.

classic. These are my favorite ones. Particularly the ninja, but donald and beavis are cracking me up, too

LTE, Liquid 1.3
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Decided to bring this back since I made a decent drawing.


----------

